# Exhaust info anyone?



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

time for a serious post after all that skyline squirrel crap...anyways, i had a quick exhaust question bugging me. I am in the market for a new exhaust, just the end muffler, straight through design is what i'm getting since i have a turbo Z. Anyways, since i'll be getting a 3-in downpipe and an entire 3 inch system put in, will there be much of an issue with the exhaust sounding a lot different with different exhausts? i'm not going to buy something cheap, just something that looks good and isn't insanely expensive. I understand that a turbo is a natural exhaust dampener of sorts, so i guess the real question is whether i should stress over it sounding shitty or not worry about it since it is a dampened sound and most straight throughs sound the same....sorry if this doesn't make much sense, i'm really tired and i can't get my words together straight.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You shouldn't have to worry about sound the turbos are pretty quiet even when straight piped and they sound dang good. Some of the really cheap mufflers will sound like crap but since your spending some money don't worry about the sound all of the high end exhaust systems sound pretty good on the Z31 Turbo.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

cool. i wasn't really sure, but know i know. thanks


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

JakeMonkey said:


> time for a serious post after all that skyline squirrel crap...anyways, i had a quick exhaust question bugging me. I am in the market for a new exhaust, just the end muffler, straight through design is what i'm getting since i have a turbo Z. Anyways, since i'll be getting a 3-in downpipe and an entire 3 inch system put in, will there be much of an issue with the exhaust sounding a lot different with different exhausts? i'm not going to buy something cheap, just something that looks good and isn't insanely expensive. I understand that a turbo is a natural exhaust dampener of sorts, so i guess the real question is whether i should stress over it sounding shitty or not worry about it since it is a dampened sound and most straight throughs sound the same....sorry if this doesn't make much sense, i'm really tired and i can't get my words together straight.


If you are getting a straight through peforated core muffler, make sure you get a presilencer. The sound will depend on this nad the hole count of the peforations.

Mike


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Magnaflow makes a nice HUGE glasspack. Its basically the same size as a stock muffler- I took the cat and crapass exhaust off my car and had mieneke put a dump on it- it fits right where the cat goes- I had to offset it a little so it didnt hit the driveshaft and then I made some brackets to secure it and BOOM- instant Fox Body Mustang Style Exhaust. So now I get the benefits of losing low end torque- but the turbo seems to spool a little quicker(probably my imagination) IM JOKING ABOUT LOSING LOW END TORQUE FOR ALL THE TECH GUYS OUT THERE. Im well aware that it is bad--but it sounds really really good When the turbo spools I always have this huge grin on my face


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh and the Borla is the best. Magnaflows aren't good on a turbo Z the design of the muffler doesn't work as well as a normal muffler on a turbocharged car. the HKS is a nice system, and there are some others just look around and choose which one suits your needs.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

The magnaflow I bought is just a passthrough core man- it isnt chambered whatsoever. Borla is the bomb- Ive done a couple systems on some customers cars and they sound excellent! If I wasnt trying to make a budget hot rod Z I might have splurged for one.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

what about dynomax? andyone know the quality/sound of their stuff?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

They are supossed to be pretty good.

Here is a site that might be enlightening 

http://www.z31.com/faq/turbo.faq.shtml

It doesn't cover everything but it is a good reference to look at.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

enlightening huh James Sometimes I wonder about you man With the Dynomax exhaust- you can actually order the exhaust parts individually, which is nice b/c youre not paying for a whole entire kit, you dont have to go with their muffler and you can call and tell them you need replacement parts for your exhaust and they will sell direct to you- at retail of course. Its alot cheaper then coming to a store like mine and having to pay special order fees and shipping that is marked up though, y'know?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

No No lol I meant to read about modifying the turbos. For a beginner that just entered the Z31 turbo world Turbo Faq isn't too bad. Of course it leaves out massive gaps and all but it lists some of the companies that make parts for the Z31 and says if they are any good. I meant that on more then just exhaust information more like a general mod list and what parts are good.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know man- Im just playing around--HAHAHA that was pretty funny though- youre the confucious of the z31 forum LOL


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

LOL I dunno about that!


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

anyone know about Flowmasters stuff?
sound/ quality?
i've heard their decent, and they sound good on V6's


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Magnaflows aren't good on a turbo Z the design of the muffler doesn't work as well as a normal muffler on a turbocharged car.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Oh and the Borla is the best. Magnaflows aren't good on a turbo Z the design of the muffler doesn't work as well as a normal muffler on a turbocharged car. the HKS is a nice system, and there are some others just look around and choose which one suits your needs.


Bull the magnaflow is a straight through peforated core design, It doesnt get any better for power production!

Magnaflows are some of the most powerful mufflers you can get. Borlas are good as well through. HKS usualy sucks, too much backpressure for many of their old models for older cars.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

JakeMonkey said:


> anyone know about Flowmasters stuff?
> sound/ quality?
> i've heard their decent, and they sound good on V6's


The suck, they are loud and have a lot of backpressure. Old school technology.

Mike


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

http://shop.ivalueinternet.com/bigexhaust/index.cfm/action/productdetail/product_id/795.htm
what do you think mike?
i'm thinking about going with the 6" dia. body, 20 in. total length, 3 in. inlet/outlet
i've heard they sound awesome and put out some good power gains, just wanted to get a few opinions on this one


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> The suck, they are loud and have a lot of backpressure. Old school technology.
> 
> Mike


Yeah I liked my Magna-flow , for the whole 4 hours the exhaust was on. :cheers:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

JakeMonkey said:


> http://shop.ivalueinternet.com/bigexhaust/index.cfm/action/productdetail/product_id/795.htm
> what do you think mike?
> i'm thinking about going with the 6" dia. body, 20 in. total length, 3 in. inlet/outlet
> i've heard they sound awesome and put out some good power gains, just wanted to get a few opinions on this one


it will be awsone for power but loud. Might need a 3" core magnapack to make it sound quiet. Get the one without the neckdown. Full 3" all the way through.

Mike


----------

